# Birmingham, UK..



## nitefly (Feb 21, 2006)

Has there ever been a meetup in Birmingham? Is there anyone from Birmingham here, except me and cBay (who lives at the top of my road :thumbup?

Would anyone be interested in a meetup in Birmingham?? :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

We've just done Manchester for you Northeners and you didn't turn up!! :greenpbl:

Seriously though, come to LONDON. It's all good down here! 

Rob


----------

